# Macey



## Hinneymac (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are some photo's of our lovely Cockapoo Macey.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww how old is she


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Cutie! She looks a lot like my Ruby!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lovely girl x


----------



## Hinneymac (Dec 2, 2010)

She is 18 months old now we are so happy with her,she is an Anzil bread dog and is fun to be around and loves everyone she meets.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

so cute


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Are they from Liverpool ... did you have to travel far to get her x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

She is adorable. Cockapoos are the best dogs ever I swear. I had large dogs my whole life then got a Cockapoo and I could not have made a better choice. They are such a pure joy.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree Jess. I don't know what it is, but I've also owned several different breeds of all sizes, from a cavalier king charles to an irish wolfhound, but I've never loved a dog this much. They are so special.


----------



## Hinneymac (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes they are and we love her to bits,she is from Liverpool yes from the breaders called Anzil this is there website:www.anzilcockapoo.com she is a lovely dog and full of life we also have had a few dogs ourselves and would not change her for anything else,hope to put some more recent pics on soon,hope you all had a Happy New Year.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

hi

i've just come across your lovely photos of Macey! Thought I recognised her! We have a puppy from Anzil too. He's called Alfie and he's 7 months now. His photo is on the home page of the website and in testamonials. Alfie's mum is Amber and dad is Smudge! How lucky are we to have found such a fab breeder?


----------



## cockerapoomum (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi
Just been lookin at your dog he is lovely. i notice that you purchased him from Anzil breeder. I have just reserved a little girl F1 american cockapoo from them. She will be picked up on the 31st march. They seem to be a very good caring breeder, and have been very helpfull.

janex


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

cockerapoomum said:


> Hi
> Just been lookin at your dog he is lovely. i notice that you purchased him from Anzil breeder. I have just reserved a little girl F1 american cockapoo from them. She will be picked up on the 31st march. They seem to be a very good caring breeder, and have been very helpfull.
> 
> janex



Hi Jane
Yes I left you a message on another thread. We couldn't fault Anzil you have made a great choice of breeders. Alfie is 7 months now and a fabulous dog. Cant wait to see photos of your pup bet you cant wait for end of March!!! Keep us posted  x


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

She is cute!


----------



## cockerapoomum (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi
Thanks for reply. Yes gettin excited now countin down the days. started to stock up on equipment - cage toys etc. little scared bin 14 years since had a pup. gone daft buyin dvds etc on training. bought large crate for daytime and a soft crate for first few nights. also use this one for travel. notice you come from newcastle. We have a holiday home in Bamburgh and have a lot of friends in newcastle.

Jane x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Jane 

We were the same virtually buying one of everything in the pet shop and my bedtime reading for months before was dog training books lol. We waited nearly a year for Alfie from deciding to get a puppy & due to holiday committments and it felt like a life time. Worth the wait though!!  x


----------

